# Does the change oil reset procedure reset anytime it's done?



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

In other words does the "change oil" indicator need to be activated for the pedal action to work?

I'm asking since my car is at 98300 miles and I like to change the oil at 100k with all the other fluids and just start from a round number. 

I changed the oil at 97k~ and did the pedal reset procedure.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You need to manually tell it you changed the oil. It will not automatically reset. There is a stick how-to.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

If you want everything to round to 100K, you'll need to change the oil at 100K and reset the engine oil light notification. 
Typically you won't get the change oil message for about 7K or more miles since the computer bases the oil life on the revolutions of the motor and not miles driven. You'll have everything reset at 100K for a short time until the oil sensor goes off roughly at 107K miles or so.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

So if the oil change light/message hasn't popped up and I do the gas pedal depression procedure while the engine is off then will it zero out from that point?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

batmans said:


> So if the oil change light/message hasn't popped up and I do the gas pedal depression procedure while the engine is off then will it zero out from that point?


You got it.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

batmans said:


> So if the oil change light/message hasn't popped up and I do the gas pedal depression procedure while the engine is off then will it zero out from that point?


It does, but you don't know if it actually did and there is no way to check.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

LS2 MN6 said:


> It does, but you don't know if it actually did and there is no way to check.



Good point. I'll keep a mental note and check at 7k~ miles after the reset has been done.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

batmans said:


> Good point. I'll keep a mental note and check at 7k~ miles after the reset has been done.


You know when it worked when the light goes out. 
Doing it blindly.... repeat the procedure a few times in succession as a justin case.


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

GTO JUDGE said:


> You know when it worked when the light goes out.
> Doing it blindly.... repeat the procedure a few times in succession as a justin case.


Good idea.


----------

